# Panamanian Mini Philodendron



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

On a few occasions I have been given pieces of this plant. I don't know if it truly is a Philodendron but that is how it has been named when given to me. I have had little success with this plant. The only success I have had is in very humid tanks almost in water. It seems that the minute I put it in anything that is less humid, it dries up and dies. I still have it going but would love to know if anybody else has experianced this


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Jim, do you have a photo of this one? I just received a small piece labelled as "Philodendron sp. 'Panama'" from someone and would also be interested in hearing about others' experiences with it - assuming it's the same species - so I can avoid making mistakes. Mine looks to be similar to a Philodendron sp. 'Costa Rica' that I also have, which has slightly smaller leaves - but the edges are similarly serrated.


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm getting ready to leave to see the Phillies play and we are leaving early to get some cheesesteaks but I will try to get a picture tonight or tomorrow at the latest. I think Black Jungle sells it. It has bracts? between.the leaves on the stems.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Okay, I think mine may be a different species...


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

The OP is referring to BJ's "mini aroid vine," aka Philodendron NOID. My experience is similar--cuttings do fine in my prop tank, but cannot be hardened off to adjust to lower humidity.

(Oh, and OP: Jimmy Rollins is not a #3 hitter)


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info. It seems to just dry up. Haven't got those pictures yet but will try and get some today sometime. Oh and agreed about Rollins.


----------

